# Детская музыкальная школа > Музыкальные отделы > Фортепианное отделение >  пианино "ОКТАВА" в воскресной школе г. Челябинск

## Maximillyan

илья богданов 
прихожане христианской церкви Георгия победоносца : доброго дня, совместно обучаясь и обучаясь настройки у Максима, настроил пианино для прихожан святого храма в честь Георгия победоносца Г. Челябинск , настроил ф-но октава которое оказалось хорошим по строю и звучанию . также в классе стоит пианино Саратов правда расстроен пока не просят настроить . но строй держит идеально уже 56 лет . думаю скоро пригласят настроить и его -Саратов , а это пианино уже высокая честь для меня , тк я должен придать старому пианино высокое качества в звучании и не износив колки . спасибо большое Максиму и каналу Максимилиан прощу прощения если не так название написал. благодарю за помощь. и совместную работу в творчестве. благ! здоровья и удач!!

----------


## alisa1

Хорошо звучит! И строит. :) Буду иметь ввиду.
А я, кстати, не понимаю людей, которым нужно обязательно немецкое пианино или рояль. Ведь наша отечественная промышленность базировалась на производстве еще царских времен, а именно "Фабрика Его Императорского Величества" Санкт-Петербург. Один раз мне довелось попробовать поиграть на абсолютно антикварном (если не сказать грубее, судя по его состоянию) пианино. У меня тогда было неважно с руками - склеивались пальцы, как будтно перепонки между ними... %)
Так вот, после игры на этом антикварном пианино пальцы как-то сразу расклеились и приобрели вполне цивилизованную форму человеческой руки, ане лапки таксы, извините, при всем моем уважении к этим милейшим созданиям. :) с вытянутыми четырьмя пальцами прямо и каким-то прилипшим к ним большом пальцем.
А склеились у меня руки из-за игры на пластиковом синтезаторе. Да-да!  Именно поэтому я не советую ни детям, ни взрослым не играть на них много и всегда играть параллельно на пианино, путь и никудышном., но все же живом.

Возвращаясь к теме наших фортепиано. Так вот в царские времена русские пианино делались по немецким образцам и немецкими мастерами. Чем они хуже немецких. Пришла советская власть, сначала все разрушила, потом стала собирать снова и на базе этой императорской фабрики начали выпускать отечественные пианино. Я, кажется, ничего не путаю?

У нас бытует мнение о советских пианино, которое опирается на впечатления, полученные от расстроенных пианино, стоящих в провинциальных клубах, которые никогда не настраивались и хранились в варварских условиях. А это неверно. Даже самый плохой, разбитый инструмент можно довести до ума и заниматься на нем. Вот эта вот "Октава" яркое тому подтверждение. Звучит вообще по звуку ближе к роялю. 
Я всю жизнь занималась на обычной Лирике и у меня все в порядке и с техникой, и с музыкальностью. Как мой учитель говорил: "Не кивай на зеркало..." :)

----------


## Maximillyan

> Хорошо звучит! И строит. :) Буду иметь ввиду.
> А я, кстати, не понимаю людей, которым нужно обязательно немецкое пианино или рояль. Ведь наша отечественная промышленность базировалась на производстве еще царских времен, а именно "Фабрика Его Императорского Величества" Санкт-Петербург. Один раз мне довелось попробовать поиграть на абсолютно антикварном (если не сказать грубее, судя по его состоянию) пианино. У меня тогда было неважно с руками - склеивались пальцы, как будтно перепонки между ними... %)
> Так вот, после игры на этом антикварном пианино пальцы как-то сразу расклеились и приобрели вполне цивилизованную форму человеческой руки, ане лапки таксы, извините, при всем моем уважении к этим милейшим созданиям. :) с вытянутыми четырьмя пальцами прямо и каким-то прилипшим к ним большом пальцем.
> А склеились у меня руки из-за игры на пластиковом синтезаторе. Да-да!  Именно поэтому я не советую ни детям, ни взрослым не играть на них много и всегда играть параллельно на пианино, путь и никудышном., но все же живом.
> 
> Возвращаясь к теме наших фортепиано. Так вот в царские времена русские пианино делались по немецким образцам и немецкими мастерами. Чем они хуже немецких. Пришла советская власть, сначала все разрушила, потом стала собирать снова и на базе этой императорской фабрики начали выпускать отечественные пианино. Я, кажется, ничего не путаю?
> 
> У нас бытует мнение о советских пианино, которое опирается на впечатления, полученные от расстроенных пианино, стоящих в провинциальных клубах, которые никогда не настраивались и хранились в варварских условиях. А это неверно. Даже самый плохой, разбитый инструмент можно довести до ума и заниматься на нем. Вот эта вот "Октава" яркое тому подтверждение. Звучит вообще по звуку ближе к роялю. 
> Я всю жизнь занималась на обычной Лирике и у меня все в порядке и с техникой, и с музыкальностью. Как мой учитель говорил: "Не кивай на зеркало..." :)


Спасибо, за Вашу объективную оценку звучания этого пианино «Октава». Действительно, звучание приближенно к рояльному. Особенно важно это для Ильи, который по крупицам «сотворил» это пианино, «вернул к жизни». Дело в том, что ещё год назад,первоначально администрация с некоторой опаской отнеслась к предложению Илья настроить и отрегулировать механику пианино. Это более чем оправдано, так как «приблизительный строй» всё же присутствовал, были лишь значительные «разливы» хоров. Механика также работала «через раз», молоточки и демпфера были не отрегулированы. Возникали множественные проблемы при игре. Но при этом Илья – настройщик любитель, не имеющий сертификата и ещё только обучающийся базовым основам смог сделать строй и пр. Надо отметить, что когда он обратился ко мне в переписке, год назад, я не подозревал, что он шаг за шагом будет овладевать знаниями и, что самое главное, воплощать это в ощутимые результативные действия, связанные, как с темперацией пианино, так и с регулировкой механикой. Сейчас можно сказать, что он достойно делает темперацию и пр. Наше обучение построено на присылаемых им видео, где он ставит проблему и спрашивает моего совета. По мере моей компетенции и знаний, я пытаюсь помочь ему советами. Иногда высказываю критические замечания в его адрес по поводу несвоевременных действий и ошибок. Илья очень абстрагирован от понятия обиды и пр., и всегда пытается исправить ТО, на что я указываю. Даже сложная в практическом плане темперация далась ему с лёгкостью. Потому что одно дело понять, что такое полутон и октава, а совсем другая вещь – это грамотное вращение колка ключом и его фиксация. Я очень доволен успехами моего ученика из Челябинска.
Илья настраивает «Октаву» 



По поводу сравнительного анализа советского пианино и импортного. По-моему это всё же «разные пианино», но это связано с факторами, которые объективны по своей природе. Так качество звука определяется многими тех.параметрами – это и масса самого ф-но, его дека, молоточки и струны. Кстати, многие отмечают, что «небогатое звучание» советских пианино именно связано с плохим, а точнее сказать, своеобразным звуком, которое является продуктом марки стали, из которых сделаны советские струны. Так, некоторые мастера-реставраторы меняли все советские струны и, советское же пианино с немецкими струнами начинало «играть другую музыку». В общем, нашли немцы какую-то изюминку в изготовлении струн. Ко всему прочему советская фабрика никогда не была напрямую заинтересована в конечном качестве продукции. Главное был план и квартальные премии, а качество, «как получится». Что для зарубежного производителя было невозможным даже в теории, на советских фабриках решалась непринуждённо и вполне естественно. Поэтому в основной своей массе это был всё же ширпотреб, полагаю. Немаловажный фактор это ещё и некачественная регулировка механики на советских фабриках. Так, скажем, пианино, имеющее хорошее звучание, никогда не могло качественно эксплуатироваться, так как банальные пилоты (деталь механики) стояли выше положенной нормы. Но в некоторых случаях советские пианино собирали качественно, и материалы были стандартные и, мастера трезвые и, соответственно звук при этом хороший.
Поэтому согласен с Вами, что «Даже самый плохой, разбитый инструмент можно довести до ума и заниматься на нем.»
И радовать окружающих чудным звуком….

----------

